# 3D-Transformieren in Photoshop  CS



## LeCrab (20. Januar 2004)

Huhu 

Ich würd gern wissen wo ich den 3D-Formatieren Filter bei Photoshop CS finde.
Normalerweise ist der ja unter Rendering Filter.
Aber bei mir ist der da nicht.

Gibt es den bei PS CS überhaupt noch ?

in hoffnung auf viele & nützliche Antworten
mfg  

LeCrAb


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (24. Januar 2004)

Du kannst den von deiner älteren Photoshop Version zu finden unter:

C:\Dein\Pfad\Zu\Photoshop\Zusatzmodule\Filter\3D-Transformieren.8bf


einfach in dein Photoshop CS Verzeichnis kopieren :-]


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich habe eine schlechte und eine gute Nachricht.
Fangen wir mal mit der schlechten an.

Wenn man ein Upgrade kauft, dann verfällt die Nutzungslizenz für das Vorprodukt.
Nur mal so als rechtliche Anmerkung.

Jetzt aber schnell zur guten Nachricht.

Auf der CD von Photoshop CS findest du diesen Filter im Ordner
Goodies\Optional Plugins\Filters 
Bei der deutschen Version wirst du den Ordner sicher auch finden.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## LeCrab (26. Januar 2004)

Super !

Da isser wirklich auf der CD.

Vielen Dank euch beiden


----------

